# The Church is going....



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

....to the Casting Crowns Concert in Fort Wayne, Indiana TONIGHT! :leap: WOO HOO!  And my cousin is up here visiting from Tenn, so he is going too!  

YAY! I am excited!! This is going to be Fun! :clap:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

That will be fun! Congrats on getting to go.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool!!! I hope you and your cousin have tons of fun!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Awsome! Casting Crowns is great!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry if I sound stupid, but who/what is Casting Crowns? 
Have fun!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh their Alter and the Door Concert? Jealous!!!

Sarah Casting Crowns is a Christian band that plays a lot of worship type music. I love their song "east to west" BEST one ever I think, that or "who am I"


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I see  Have fun!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Stacey I love "who I am" too! 

Have Fun At The Concert!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Have fun! I also like "who I am"


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!

Last night was A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!  I really like their song east to west, too! I also like If we are the body! Yup, Stacey, it was their Alter and the Door Concert! Lealand(I think that is how you spell it) was there and another guy.....I can't remember his name!  His first name was John...I am pretty sure about that. Anywho, the concert was really good! They were showing clips of their missionary trips to the third world countries and you should see that nasty water they drink! It was a greenish/yellow color! :shock: But they are helping those people with wells in their own villages. Also, with having the wells in the village....that don't have to walk as far and kids can go to school now! Because before they would spend a lot of their day travel to their water sorce.....which one of them was 5 miles one way. They also said that each family uses only about 5 gallons a day! :shock: Then they said that is about this much....and they showed a toilet flushing.

They got an AWESOME ministry!  

Oh yeah...and we didn't get home until 10 til 1:00 a.m.! :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad you had a good time. I heard that their newest CD had extra special meaning because of their their experiences in other countries.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool! It sounds like you had a great time!  

I personally LOVE their song, Praise You in The Storm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah another good one! I just ordered my Alter and the door from K~love Radio.com and I am waiting for it to come in! I can't wait


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Jacque, do you listen to YesFM? We used to listen all the time until our stereo got zapped by a power surge and now all we can get is our local station and the country station out of Kalamazoo that has the 50 million watts of power. I keep asking my hubby if we could get a new stereo so we can go back to listening to some better music, but so far I guess we haven't had the money to invest.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam what kind of Music do you like to listen to? if you like all sorts of Christian you can try listening online at http://www.klove.com


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I wish I could listen on-line but we only have dial-up and use our phone line for it. If I listened on-line I'd never be able to get any phone calls, which wouldn't really bother me at all :wink: but the people that are trying to reach me might get a little peeved. :lol: 

My whole family likes all sorts of Christian music from Sandi Patti to Toby Mac and everything in between. We have a good collection of CDs that we've collected over the years, but I prefer to listen to a radio station where they have DJs that talk to you about stuff. I especially like YesFM because their studios are just about an hour away and when they do concerts we stand a chance of getting to them. Also, since their listenership is spread all across NW Ohio and SCentral Michigan we can also call in to win prizes and stuff.

One of my cousins used to work for Big Fish out of Nashville until he was hired away by a big station in LA (that's California, not Louisiana) We used to listen to him on-line at our store where we had a t-line connection directly from the internet supplier in the store next to ours. But that doesn't help me here at home at all.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I am SOOOOOO Jealous...  :wink: Enjoy the concert!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Pam,

We listen to WBCL and K100(country station).

Amanda,

We've already been to the concert...and it was GREAT!


----------

